# Advice



## adamramsey91 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hey all

I started training a few months ago and i'm still not picking moves up at all when rolling i find my mind goes blank and I cant seem to remember how to do anything. Only standing 5'7 and being 21 im a lot smaller then most of the guys there and I've never made anyone tap. Is there any video tutorials i can study?

also when warming up we tend to forward roll/backwards roll which I am also struggling with! Look a right nonce!


----------



## TNT Fight Gear (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi Adam,

You can find a wide range of video tutorials on youtube or by just typing it into google. In regards to forgetting techniques I find that having a training partner who goes to the same club helps or who also trains in MMA. You can practice and run through techniques together which you practiced the previous training session or techniques you are unsure of. A lot of clubs offer private lessons and you could even ask to use their facilities to hone the techniques outside of training sessions or you could find a gym with mats to practice or even purchase your own mat.

With the rolls warming up you need to lead with one shoulder, tuck your head in. Watch the more experienced people and don't be afraid to ask for tips and advice.


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

Youtube is your biggest resource Adam when it comes to stuff like that. As for not picking stuff up, everyone learns at different rates, some may look like they're picking it up straight away but keep plodding on ain't there'll come a time when it all just clicks together and you'll see real progress.


----------



## adamramsey91 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks all!


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

Good luck mate, keep us updated with how you're getting on, always people here to help


----------

